# Satellite TV?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone give us an update on what's happening or going to happen with this please?

IIRC the big changeover was supposed to be completed by the end of July. We're now in September and although I've lost a few channels I seem to still have most of the better ones on satellite and a few more on filmon.com.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing at moment, programme on slight delay due to the last rocket blowing up, it's still wait and see, if do a web search beware the increase in sites spelling out doom and gloom on reception here but really trying to sell you UK IP addresses, internet TV etc.

Still think the case will be that sort of Coimbra South will lose reception

If you've lost channels check transponder settings here and try re-tuning your receiver, channels do occasionally move or new ones added and receivers don't always automatilacally update

Eutelsat 28A & Astra 1N/2A/2F at 28.2°E - LyngSat
or
Eutelsat 28A & Astra 1N/2A/2F at 28.2°E - LyngSat


----------

